# Getting a phone contract in US what is required?



## toaleration (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi,
Company is sponsoring me for a H1-B visa, so I expect to move out to Austin at some point.
Visiting the company now and again inthe meantime.
I would like to get a new smartphone on a contract.
Is this possible with no permanent address and no US bank account?
Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

toaleration said:


> Hi,
> Company is sponsoring me for a H1-B visa, so I expect to move out to Austin at some point.
> Visiting the company now and again inthe meantime.
> I would like to get a new smartphone on a contract.
> ...


It will most probably require a hefty deposit if it is possible at all.

Look at the Virginmobile plans with smart phones -- it's month-to-month with unlimited data plans and they have a couple of Android phones. Probably the best non-contract deal at the moment with smart phones.

Cell Phone Plans - Pay As You Go and Prepaid | Virgin Mobile


----------



## ednpat (Jun 25, 2011)

Pay as you go phones best and possibly the only option. Mainly because you have no credit history or credit rating in the USA. No credit history.....No contract. You are too risky toleration.


----------

